# String Quartet no. 1 (Classical style, midi mockup, CSSS)



## Adam Takacs (Aug 19, 2021)

Original composition for string quartet, recorded with Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.



What do you think?
Thanks for listening


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

That was a great listen, love the composition as well as the execution.


----------



## veranad (Aug 19, 2021)

I am an absolute newbie, so please take my opinion with a mountain of salt.

My opinion: the composition is beautiful, but the recording lacks dynamics (just look at the waveform). This means either the velocities are too similar, or you over compressed while mixing. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 19, 2021)

veranad said:


> I am an absolute newbie, so please take my opinion with a mountain of salt.
> 
> My opinion: the composition is beautiful, but the recording lacks dynamics (just look at the waveform). This means either the velocities are too similar, or you over compressed while mixing.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Although I didn’t design too wide dynamics for this piece, it could still be a development point, thank you! The next step is to make a sheet music from the midi, then I have to collect a bunch of money and finally find a quartet to record it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 19, 2021)

Lovely work. And CSSS sounds terrific here!


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm not usually a big fan of the sound of CS strings, but you made them sound really nice. Nice piece as well.


----------



## Rhys Jones (Aug 19, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Original composition for string quartet, recorded with Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Adam - excellent composition and excellent programming/execution. I actually found the dynamics very good, both for the expression in the individual instruments as well as the quartet overall. Great for an andante passage; an adagio section might need more dynamics. May I ask how long it took you to program? Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 19, 2021)

Charming piece, Adam. You've wrung quite a nice result from the library.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 19, 2021)

Rhys Jones said:


> Hi Adam - excellent composition and excellent programming/execution. I actually found the dynamics very good, both for the expression in the individual instruments as well as the quartet overall. Great for an andante passage; an adagio section might need more dynamics. May I ask how long it took you to program? Thanks very much for sharing!


Thank you, Rhys!
It took a long time, I also took a lot of breaks because I got stuck composing several times. 
This is common anyway.
Unfortunately I can only work effectively if there is a longer time (3-4 full days at least) when I can be completely immersed in music, without any distractions. This is rare, so most of the time I make sketches, but when I have time, I usually do all the workflows (and several pieces) in parallel. 
Composing, orchestration, programming, mixing etc. All in one.
It was "completed" in about 2-3 weeks, distributed over the past one year.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 19, 2021)

I used these plugins and settings on the master:


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 20, 2021)

Sounds great!


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Aug 22, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Original composition for string quartet, recorded with Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a little confused. The duration is 3:15. Is this just the first part? Or are the individual parts very short? The whole thing sounds pretty homogeneous, so I can't really distinguish the individual parts.

What also confuses me (I am a simple soul) is that you still need to convert the midi to sheet music. Did you write this in midi? If you can write sheet music, why don't you already have a score? Or do you change so much during the process that you have to write a new score?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 22, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> Is this just the first part? Or are the individual parts very short?


The composer doesn’t say there are more parts, does he? Now you have ME confused? I think it is just supposed to be this one piece he posted here - composed for a string quartet, so two violins, a viola and a cello.



Romy Schmidt said:


> What also confuses me (I am a simple soul) is that you still need to convert the midi to sheet music. Did you write this in midi? If you can write sheet music, why don't you already have a score? Or do you change so much during the process that you have to write a new score?


I gather the OP means he has composed this in his DAW, using the samples he mentions and a MIDI keyboard. He intends to render the “played in and likely edited” MIDI data to a score, which likely means he did not compose it in some notation scoring tool, but rather in a DAW.


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Aug 22, 2021)

veranad said:


> I am an absolute newbie, so please take my opinion with a mountain of salt.
> 
> My opinion: the composition is beautiful, but the recording lacks dynamics (just look at the waveform). This means either the velocities are too similar, or you over compressed while mixing.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Oh, now you've done it. I'm writing six string quartets this summer. They're almost finished and I would like to make sound files, but I'm no good at the technical stuff. I thought Adam's work sounded pretty good and I was wondering if I could make my quartets sound like this. You have me worried


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Aug 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> The composer doesn’t say there are more parts, does he? Now you have ME confused? I think it is just supposed to be this one piece he posted here - composed for a string quartet, so two violins, a viola and a cello.


Yes, but it could be a couple of small parts or one longer part. I'd still like to know.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 22, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> I'm a little confused. The duration is 3:15. Is this just the first part? Or are the individual parts very short? The whole thing sounds pretty homogeneous, so I can't really distinguish the individual parts.
> 
> What also confuses me (I am a simple soul) is that you still need to convert the midi to sheet music. Did you write this in midi? If you can write sheet music, why don't you already have a score? Or do you change so much during the process that you have to write a new score?


Hello Romy!

This is the piece and the final duration. 
No. 1 means I will compose more pieces for String Quartet, this is the first composition. 
Hopefully I will improve over time, but you need to know that I'm an amateur, self-taught composer. And I love to be, I want to continue and develop on this path but it appears in the imperfection of my music. 

I compose all my pieces in MIDI. This notation method was what I learned and I love this workflow.
I worked a lot on programming but I'm hoping very much I will find a local quartet who love the music and we can record it. So the score is important to have, you are right. 
Fortunately I have a dear friend, a great composer, music teacher and he helps me with sheet music. 
Also a member of VI-Control: @OleJoergensen

Thank you for listening!


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Aug 22, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Hopefully I will improve over time, but you need to know that I'm an amateur, self-taught composer. And I love to be, I want to continue and develop on this path but it appears in the imperfection of my music.


For a self-thaught composer this is extremely well done. Bravo!


----------



## youngpokie (Aug 22, 2021)

Fantastic piece. Even though it never goes far from D major/minor, it never sounds repetitive or boring - well done!. And the main theme is so joyful, your music put a smile on my face. Thank you.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 22, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> For a self-thaught composer this is extremely well done. Bravo!


Thank you Romy, and your insights as well, these are all very helpful for the future.
What notation program do you use? 
I think if somebody familiar with the traditional way of music notation, Staffpad is a great software because you can achieve very good results with Berlin Strings First chairs.

I use Notion by Presonus. It is fantastic, because you can use VST plugins, you can set the velocity of every independent note, you can switch on MIDI overview so it is possible to adjust legato transitions. 
Maybe there is a way to apply different articulations of 3rd party instruments but I'm not sure.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 22, 2021)

youngpokie said:


> Fantastic piece. Even though it never goes far from D major/minor, it never sounds repetitive or boring - well done!. And the main theme is so joyful, your music put a smile on my face. Thank you.


Thank you very much for listening, I'm so happy you like it and find it joyful!


----------



## Romy Schmidt (Aug 23, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> I use Notion by Presonus. It is fantastic, because you can use VST plugins, you can set the velocity of every independent note, you can switch on MIDI overview so it is possible to adjust legato transitions.
> Maybe there is a way to apply different articulations of 3rd party instruments but I'm not sure.


I have been using Finale for many years, because I like to make a descent score. It's possible that nowadays I would choose Dorico by Steinberg. Dorico has been built by the former developers of Sibelius.


----------



## Inherently (Dec 20, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Hello Romy!
> 
> This is the piece and the final duration.
> No. 1 means I will compose more pieces for String Quartet, this is the first composition.
> ...


This work feels compellingly playable; its recording makes a wonderful, visceral calling card. Have you had a chance to offer the score to a quartet?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi @Adam Takacs ,

One of the best sounding CSSS demos I heard. Bravo, and great writing for String quartet.

I enjoyed every second of your composition, including the mix. Actually, I'm very surprised that CSSS can pull this type of composition really well. 

Thanks for sharing.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Dec 20, 2021)

Straight up beauty …. Amazing job 👍


----------



## Pappaus (Dec 20, 2021)

Outstanding Sound - Really Enjoyed hearing this.


----------



## Aceituna (Dec 20, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Thank you very much for listening, I'm so happy you like it and find it joyful!


Congrats Adam.
Nice piece.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

Inherently said:


> This work feels compellingly playable; its recording makes a wonderful, visceral calling card. Have you had a chance to offer the score to a quartet?


Thank you very much for listening and the kind words Inherently!
I tried to find quartets, but unfortunately they did not respond to the request so far. I'm still looking for an opportunity. Over time it would be amazing to record it with a live quartet, would be the greatest success and honor.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Adam Takacs ,
> 
> One of the best sounding CSSS demos I heard. Bravo, and great writing for String quartet.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Muziksculp!
CSSS is a fantastic library. Of course, it has its limitations, but the legato transitions are very authentic and the short sounds of different lengths are amazingly useful in addition to the articulations usually found in other libraries too. (It would be great to have those beautiful portato articulations too like in the Berlin series)

Thank you very much for listening!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

Jackdnp121 said:


> Straight up beauty …. Amazing job 👍


Thank you very much for listening and commenting, Jackdnp121!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

Pappaus said:


> Outstanding Sound - Really Enjoyed hearing this.


Thank you so much Pappaus! I'm so glad you like the piece! Thank you for listening!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi @Adam Takacs ,

I noticed you composed this track using Notion 6, do you also use Studio One Pro 5 ? or another DAW ? How do you like Notion 6 ? and if you use Studio One Pro 5, how good is the integration of these two apps ?

If you are not a S1Pro 5 users, I'm curious why you chose Notion 6 over other notation programs ? 

Also how much additional editing did you need to do to the midi exported from Notion 6 to sound more humanized, less quantized ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

Aceituna said:


> Congrats Adam.
> Nice piece.


Thank you very much Aceituna!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Adam Takacs ,
> 
> I noticed you composed this track using Notion 6, do you also use Studio One Pro 5 ? or another DAW ? How do you like Notion 6 ? and if you use Studio One Pro 5, how good is the integration of these two apps ?
> 
> ...


I compose mostly in DAW, for me it is much more efficient than composing directly in a notation software. I'm not skilled enough to do this at all. (But I try to write sheet music as much as possible because it is a very good way to learn.)

I like to do the rest of the work while composing, (MIDI CC programming, balancing, etc.) to make the piece as realistic as possible. It is only possible in DAW. 

I know Studio One and I like it, but Cubase is my absolute favorite software.
It is the most logical and sophisticated for me for MIDI composing, editing. 

I tried many notation software but I found Notion the best. It has amazing features, like VSTi support, so I can use the same instruments during the notation process as I used for composing the piece in DAW. Or the MIDI overview. It is amazing. With this feature I can apply the true legato transitions. There is a piece I'm working on, piano and solo violin. I use the beautiful Performance Samples Solos of the Sea – Solo Violin A. With MIDI overview I'm able to hear the legato transitions in the notation software which is inspiring. I also like the interface of course, the great mixer with insert slots!  You can use not only realistic virtual instruments, but any eq, reverb, any VST effects.

Notion is available for iPad too. The iOS version is limited compared to the desktop version and you can use only the built in sounds, but it's okay for mobile sketching. Then you can work out the piece in a higher quality on the desktop.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 20, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> I compose mostly in DAW, for me it is much more efficient than composing directly in a notation software. I'm not skilled enough to do this at all. (But I try to write sheet music as much as possible because it is a very good way to learn.)
> 
> I like to do the rest of the work while composing, (MIDI CC programming, balancing, etc.) to make the piece as realistic as possible. It is only possible in DAW.
> 
> ...


Hi @Adam Takacs ,

Thank You so much for your valuable feedback about Notion. 

I compose in my DAW, which is Studio One Pro 5, and I find it the perfect DAW for me, midi, sound-variations, audio, Melodyne Integration, 5 licenses without a dongle, great HW integration, super fast workflow, drag-n-drop, HW Control Surface Integration, and much, much more. (I used to be a Cubase user, but once I switched to S1Pro, I never bothered looking back). 

I think having a scoring app like Notion might be a good tool for me, since I do study theory, composition, ..etc. and most of the courses use notation, so I don't mind getting my feet wet a bit, and I also took some University Level Musicianship courses, that were notation based a while back. So, it's always good to brush up on my notation skills. 

You mentioned using VST Libraries with Notion is a big advantage, I agree, but I don't know much about how easy this is to setup, I also would love to see Sound-Variations implemented in Notion in the future. I don't think it is at this time. I'm also curious when Notion 7 will be released, maybe it will be even more tightly integrated with Studio One Pro 5. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Adam Takacs ,
> 
> Thank You so much for your valuable feedback about Notion.
> 
> ...


It is simple to setup, there is a plugin manager in Notion where you can enable/disable your installed VSTi-s, VSTs and then you can simply add Kontakt for example when you start writing a score. I suggest you to download the trial version so you can see that is it for you or not. There is an other good feature: you can hide elements on the score. Unfortunately it is not working on notes so it is quite cumbersome to use keyswitches, the Sound-Variations you mentioned would be very useful indeed.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 21, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> This is really good work, Adam!


Thank you very much Henrik!


----------



## veranad (Dec 22, 2021)

Romy Schmidt said:


> Oh, now you've done it. I'm writing six string quartets this summer. They're almost finished and I would like to make sound files, but I'm no good at the technical stuff. I thought Adam's work sounded pretty good and I was wondering if I could make my quartets sound like this. You have me worried


I am sorry for the very late reply. I did not notice you message until now.

Adam made a great track, I only suggested to try to make the music a bit more dinamic.

I am sure you are doing fine with your music.


----------



## Kalli (Dec 22, 2021)

Really lovely work, @Adam Takacs ! Great in all aspects; composition, arranging, programming, and mixing. Bravo!

As others have already mentioned, I too am impressed by how well CSSS sound here. May I ask what mic settings you used for the individual instruments?


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 22, 2021)

Kalli said:


> Really lovely work, @Adam Takacs ! Great in all aspects; composition, arranging, programming, and mixing. Bravo!
> 
> As others have already mentioned, I too am impressed by how well CSSS sound here. May I ask what mic settings you used for the individual instruments?


Thank you very much for listening, @Kalli 
I'm happy you like the piece!

Of course, the mic settings:

Violin I: Close: *-3.0dB* Room: *-5.7dB* Reverb: *64%*
Violin II: Close: *-3.0dB* Room: *-5.9dB* Reverb: *72%*
Viola: Close: *-3.0dB* Room: *-5.7dB* Reverb: *57%*
Cello: Close: *-3.0dB* Room: *-5.7dB* Reverb: *57%*


----------



## Kalli (Dec 22, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Thank you very much for listening, @Kalli
> I'm happy you like the piece!
> 
> Of course, the mic settings:
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jazzman7 (Dec 22, 2021)

Adam Takacs said:


> Original composition for string quartet, recorded with Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outstanding! As a new owner of CSSS myself, you just inspired me with it's possibilities!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 23, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> Outstanding! As a new owner of CSSS myself, you just inspired me with it's possibilities!


Thank you very much @jazzman7 ! I'm glad the piece inspires you! Enjoy the library, it's a really good one.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Apr 13, 2022)

Hello!

My dear friend @OleJoergensen has made the score based on MIDI data.

We would like to ask for help from composers, performers with better string knowledge than us about the sheet music.
Please let us know your insights on how to improve on it. (Please tag Ole in the response)

The sheet music is also free to use if it falls into the hands of a quartet who would love to play it 



Adam


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Apr 13, 2022)

Adam Takacs said:


> Hello!
> 
> My dear friend @OleJoergensen has made the score based on MIDI data.
> 
> ...



It only occurs to me now that the beginning of your quartet would sound great as the opening tune of Fawlty Towers. It's better than the original.


----------



## Inherently (Apr 13, 2022)

You might consider adding tempo advice to the metronome marking, for example, 'Allegretto' or anything evocative of the mood you associate with this work, above or in front of the 98 bpm instruction. You can even replace the metronome marking with a verbal guideline, which encourages the discretion of the performers. Your MIDI mock-up already blows the doors off any staff text you might add, but you never know who prefers to roll the recording and who's just going to open the pdf for a quick peek.

I would love to hear this performed. Keep us posted!

@OleJoergensen


----------



## sidis (Apr 13, 2022)

Adam Takacs said:


> Original composition for string quartet, recorded with Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent work, Adam. I enjoyed it and very impressive programming of the mock up in my opinion.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Apr 13, 2022)

Inherently said:


> You might consider adding tempo advice to the metronome marking, for example, 'Allegretto' or anything evocative of the mood you associate with this work, above or in front of the 98 bpm instruction. You can even replace the metronome marking with a verbal guideline, which encourages the discretion of the performers. Your MIDI mock-up already blows the doors off any staff text you might add, but you never know who prefers to roll the recording and who's just going to open the pdf for a quick peek.
> 
> I would love to hear this performed. Keep us posted!
> 
> @OleJoergensen


Thank you so much for listening and taking the time to share helpful advice. It means a lot! I hope we can share the live recording one day


----------



## Adam Takacs (Apr 13, 2022)

sidis said:


> Excellent work, Adam. I enjoyed it and very impressive programming of the mock up in my opinion.


Thank you so much for your kind and inspiring comment, Sidis! I’m glad you like the piece.


----------

